# Clear Creek skunk



## lawa222 (Sep 22, 2013)

Drove out to Clear Creek park to wade around a little bit and was skunked on trout. Only turned one fish over -- barely even saw fish. The park is gorgeous, and I'd love to go more often, but it's hard to justify the hour drive based on what I saw today.

Anybody have advice?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Clear Creek was absolutely blown out about a month ago - I've never seen it raging so high and so fast - and then immediately followed by a very dry spell, prompting the extreme low waters that I saw last week. I fear it may be a year or two before Clear Creek is back to fishable.

I also have been discussing with Metro Parks, and they don't think it is going to be stocked with trout this fall, so it may be back to just being a mediocre-at-best smallie stream (in the park area, anyway).


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I was there briefly last weekend and caught two little smallies, that was it.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

I was going to fish it last Sunday, but it was still a little off color from the rain. I'm not quite brave enough yet to wade where I don't have a good view of where I'm walking. Have not been there enough yet to know where all the holes are, so I decided to pass and try again later.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

should have cast an umbrella rig, they are all the rage in the lounge.


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

I was there two seeks ago and only managed several chubs. No trout and no smallies, either. The water was very low and clear at the time.


----------



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

I just got back from clear creek. I seen no trout what so ever. I only caught a chub. They for sure haven't stocked it, and if they don't stock it that will be a shame. Even though fishing gets rough during the spring ive always managed to have luck fishing it the years they do stock it. Guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

still nothing....anyone hear anything yet?


----------



## NiceCatchAustin (Jan 20, 2013)

I hit Clear Creek on the 9th (I believe; can't remember at this point!), and I did manage to land a 10 inch brown trout. But that was more luck than anything. Hope the place gets stocked as I can almost never make a trip up to the Mad/Erie and down to WV, and I've got to get my winter trout fishing in!


----------

